# Solved [gnome] shutdown bouton ou est il ?

## damsos

Bonsoir,

Sur un portable avec gentoo, j'ai un joli bouton rouge (avec ecrit 0, 1) dans le panel pour pouvoir eteindre ma machine

(en tant qu'user).

Je viens de reinstaller gentoo sur un autre portable et je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce satané bouton.

quelqu'un sait il comment l'installer ?

Cordialement,

----------

## Magic Banana

Clic droit sur le panel puis "Ajouter au tableau de bord..." puis double-clic sur le bouton "Quitter", non ? (je ne suis pas sur ma Gentoo pour vérifier mais bon...)

----------

## damsos

je ne permettrais pas de poster sans avoir tout essayé,

le bouton droit me donne acces qu'à l applet logout.

Je veux pouvoir eteindre l'ordinateur.

cdt,

----------

## dapsaille

 *damsos wrote:*   

> je ne permettrais pas de poster sans avoir tout essayé,
> 
> le bouton droit me donne acces qu'à l applet logout.
> 
> Je veux pouvoir eteindre l'ordinateur.
> ...

 

 Tout essayé ? alors nous ne pouvons rien inventer :p

 Plus sérieusement .. je ne sais pas comment t'aider .. le post le plus inconstructif de la journée :p

----------

## Desintegr

Utilises-tu GDM comme gestionnaire de sessions ?

----------

## damsos

oui,

il est vrai que je peux faire su et shutdown -h 

c'est bizarre que ce genre d'outil n'existe pas en standard,

ce n'est pas comme ca que le grand public va se mettre à linux  :Sad: 

----------

## julroy67

En même temps le grand public ne va pas prendre Gentoo, enfin j'espère pour eux.

Pour en revenir à ton problème, je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire, c'est quoi que tu shaite avoir ?

----------

## damsos

je parle de linux en general

je veux juste cliquer sur un bouton pour eteindre mon portable

----------

## Desintegr

T'es sûr qu'il n'existe pas une applet spéciale pour le panel GNOME pour faire ça ? Tu as bien vérifié deux fois ?

----------

## geekounet

Salut, t'as installé gnome-base/gnome-applets ?

----------

## damsos

salut,

oui je l'ai installé.

Damien,

----------

## dapsaille

 *damsos wrote:*   

> oui,
> 
> il est vrai que je peux faire su et shutdown -h 
> 
> c'est bizarre que ce genre d'outil n'existe pas en standard,
> ...

 

Je comprend ce que tu ressens cependant ....

Le grand public utilise Ubuntu ou tout est déja "pré maché" et ou ce bouton existe ,

 en choissisant Gentoo , tu as fait un choix   :Wink: 

----------

## dabear

lance tu gdm au démarrage ? car si tu lance xorg par un startx c'est de la que vient ton problème.

fait un petit rc-update et normalement le tour sera jouer.

Sinon bah désoler je vois pas.

----------

## Bapt

Plusieurs choses :

1/ as tu vérifier tes clefs gconf ?

apparemment il y a des clefs qui sont la pour désactiver la possibiliter ou non du shutdown : genre :

/apps/panel/global/disable_lock_screen

/apps/panel/global/disable_log_out

/apps/panel/global/locked_down

2/ ensuite ton boutton shutdown semble lié à un process : gnome-power-manager (est il bien lancé ?)

3/ Qu'est ce qu'on s'en fou de linux pour le grand public... Moi je dis oui au grand public sur linux si il veut bien apprendre les choses, mais qu'on ne vienne pas me pourrir mon linux avec des trucs qui font tout magiquement à ma place, qui risquent de se vautrer et je ne saurai pas pourquoi, etc. Ce n'est pas une question d'élitisme, mais de qualité de l'OS, il suffit de voir le foutoir foutu dans tes fichiers de conf pas certaines GUI. Bref ceci est off de toute façon.

----------

## Ezka

Chez moi, gnome light a bien un bouton "Èteindre" dans le menu "Système". Pas vraiment compris si c'était ça que tu cherche   :Rolling Eyes:  et moi je vois pas trop le rapport entre un bouton et les histoires de grand public ...   :Arrow: 

----------

## SnowBear

J'ai bien un bouton permettant de :

- hiberner le pc

- suspendre le pc

- redémarrer le pc

- arrêter le pc

Il s'agit en fait d'un raccourci du bouton cité par Ezka  :Wink: 

PS : http://www.mousur.org/tmp/screenshot/20070501.png (tout à fait en haut à doite)

----------

## razer

Je parle p'tet dans le vide mais :

System->Preferences->Sessions

Onglet "Startup Programs" -> cocher "gnome-power-manager" ou ajouter une nouvelle commande de ce type

----------

## Trapamoosch

J'ai un bouton pour éteindre l'ordinateur dans le menu Gnome et aussi disponible dans les applets, et ceci sans gnome-power-manager.

Il me semble que c'est gdm qui permet de gérer ça, puisque si je lance gnome directement sans gdm, je n'ai plus ces boutons.

Tu as donc probablement un souci avec gdm.

----------

## razer

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> J'ai un bouton pour éteindre l'ordinateur dans le menu Gnome et aussi disponible dans les applets, et ceci sans gnome-power-manager.
> 
> Il me semble que c'est gdm qui permet de gérer ça, puisque si je lance gnome directement sans gdm, je n'ai plus ces boutons.
> 
> Tu as donc probablement un souci avec gdm.

 

En effet, je viens de vérifier

je me doutais bien de mon ignorance...   :Idea:   :Arrow: 

----------

## damsos

2 ans plus tard j'ai eu le meme probleme:

lasolution:

Matt Darcy wrote on 2007-05-20: (permalink)

This bug has been fixed by using the following process.

Go to: System -> Administration -> Login Window

On the Local tab under "Menu Bar" the option "Show Actions menu" has to be enabled.

this resolves the issue on both the shutdown button screen and on the login/gdm screen.

However this is a fix of the symptoms, the problem appears to be either a theme or gdm theme has the ability to change this setting.

----------

